# 12 stave with spacers



## NGLJ (Nov 22, 2021)

I have progressed a little since my first stave pen. Please see attached 12 stave (6 sapele + 6 mahogany) with spacers of various woods.


----------



## mark james (Nov 22, 2021)

I had many, many trials before I got acceptable staves/inlays - done both.  (I rejected staves, and went with inlays.  Several others have had wonderful success with staves, so no issue with that technique, just not my skill set).

I agree, the blank looks like progress has been made.  Just keep working it until you get the dimensions you are happy with.  

Happy journeys!


----------

